# Why do most want to be Freemason



## Ahmed (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello ,

Was asking my self why most people wanted to join ?

In my opinion I think most seeks wealth and power , as for me personally keep thinking deeply the reason , and got a conclusion that I wanted to be a better person and potential 

Please give me more hidden reason witch is cloudy in my mind.

Best regards  




Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## TBenson (Aug 1, 2013)

For me... It was two fold. I wanted to be a better man... Also wanted to be around like minded individuals. 

Lodge 28. Painesville Ohio


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to be around people like me. 

That's it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 1, 2013)

I strive to become a better person that's why I want to become a mason 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## JTM (Aug 1, 2013)

at the time i joined because some old guy said i should.  little did i know it would lead to a several year journey that helped me discover myself.


----------



## tantbrandon (Aug 1, 2013)

The fellowship as well as education. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## llscottjr (Aug 1, 2013)

To become a even better man, after becoming a United States Marine. 

Bro Scott


----------



## nrsman (Aug 1, 2013)

For me, I was just intrigued with the fraternity and wanted to learn more about it. Problem was, that everything you read online or see on tv is different or claims that masonry is satanic. Having a good friend who was a senior warden at our local lodge. I figured the only way to find the truth was to petition. I did just that and have enjoyed every minute of it. Even though I am still young in my journey


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't explain it I was just drawn to it, of course the becoming a better man, the brotherly bond are all wonderful things and I greatly appreciate it but something idk drew me to it 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dtip (Aug 1, 2013)

Can someone share with me how to find a good lodge in my area?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 2, 2013)

Go ahead and throw the "wealth and power" ideal out the window...


----------



## stevens43 (Aug 2, 2013)

I join to make me a Better Man and help serve my community. To improve myself and self control and understand this meaning of brotherly love.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 2, 2013)

I too joined to be a better man and make good friendships.  It has made every aspect of my life better too.  The relationship with my wife, family and work have all improved.  They saw a difference in me.  My grandfather was also a mason and a shriner and since he has passed I am the only mason in the family now.


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 3, 2013)

dtip said:


> Can someone share with me how to find a good lodge in my area?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



You can go online to the Grand Lodge website for which ever jurisdiction you live in and there should be a lodge locator.


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 3, 2013)

My reasons for becoming a Freemason were twofold; 1) I had a younger brother who was/is a Master Mason and two cousins who were (they have since passed) Masons in New Mexico. 2) I was drawn by the intrigue of the secrecy and the mystery of the rituals. After I petitioned, I found out that I could become a better person just by following the tenets of Freemasonry. WOW, what a cool idea. Become a better person just by following someone's ideas and examples. Now where have I heard that before. Except, there is a difference in Freemasonry and Religion, in Freemasonry, nobody preaches to you about how you should live and in Religion, there are no juicy tidbits of knowledge held out for you to go running after.:50:


----------



## Tx4ever (Aug 3, 2013)

The greatest Man I ever knew is a MM , My Dad.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 3, 2013)

In addition to my previous answer, also self discovery.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## FSUJAG (Aug 3, 2013)

My son was a MM. I have always be intrigued with the secrecy but when he told me they have live morals, I was convinced to follow through. My son traveled from out of state for my EA FC and he was the one to raise me. The thing that a lodge would let someone from out of state and very close to me made the experience so much more special. Now I am totally involved and loving every minute of it. It is the true meaning of brotherhood. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro M. Perry (Aug 3, 2013)

People that join for selfish/wrong reasons never tend to stay around the lodge long. and that's ok. I much rather have 2 or 3 serious candidates/brothers then 10 guys that go through the degrees expecting favors or just to wear a ring. The ring means nothing if the person wearing it does not understand what the symbol represents/means. 

Bro. Michael Perry
SD Coastside Lodge No. 762


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## WEST TX MASON (Aug 3, 2013)

Curiosity.. Saw something on tv started to research...while at work googling stuff  a coworker and really good friend walked up behind me and asked me why I was reading about Freemasons ... Found out he was a mason bugged him for weeks then finally decided to take the first steps and I have not looked back since..become a better person wasn't on the list I wasn't a bad person but I have definitely made improvements which have made my life even better...


WEST TEXAS MASONS HD


----------



## ccwelder (Aug 4, 2013)

I joined to be part of a brotherhood, simular to the one I had in the marines. One in which you can confied in and know that you can trust these men with your life . This is something that is extremely hard to find in our current society in which everyone only thinks of themselves

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## uno101 (Aug 4, 2013)

i joined because i believe in da 3 tenets of freemasonry thats brotherly love,relief and truth


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahmed said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Was asking my self why most people wanted to join ?
> 
> In my opinion I think most seeks wealth and power , as for me personally keep thinking deeply the reason , and got a conclusion that I wanted to be a better person and potential



Maybe it's because I read books like "Bowling Alone", but I knew that the Freemasons would be no way at all to obtain "wealth and power" in the present day. Maybe 150 years ago, maybe, but certainly not any time during my lifetime.

I sought out the Masons because my weakest area is in face-to-face communication. I dislike and distrust the spoken word, specifically because it is so easily manipulable in ways that the written word is not. Lie with your voice, and you will be believed because you say it, it's gone, and people care more about how you say it than what you say. Lie in writing, and you have left a record that can be checked and cross-checked, and nobody is inclined to believe it merely because it's on pretty paper and has a smiley-face drawn at the end. Write it down, let me mull it over, let me cross-check and fact check, then I will trust. Say it to me, I will not trust. Throughout history, demogogues have relied upon their power of speech, always coupled with anti-intellectualism.

Thus, the oral tradition of Freemasonry is an ideal place for me. There is no point at all in restricting oneself to "ones own kind". That only makes your life an echo chamber. Such would be appropriate for children, who need to learn to feel safe enough to live independently in an unsafe world, and weaklings, who cannot tolerate even the idea that others might disagree with them. So, I sought out Freemasonry because its methods run directly counter to at least some of my inclinations while its fundamental fraternal goal seems to very much match my own.


----------



## bro jimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

*I wanted to improve myself and be around people of like mind.*

I wanted improve myself and be around like minded people. BROTHERHOOD is very important to me.


----------



## Croppie (Aug 9, 2013)

As a child I was very intrigued by Egyptology, Pirates and the Knights Templar. I went through other phases as I grew.

Then after talking childhood memories with a good friend of mine he gave me a copy of The Hiram Key by Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas.

Shortly after that I applied to join his, and now mine, Mother.


----------



## tldubb (Aug 10, 2013)

At first it was a family legacy. My Grandmother OES, my Great Uncle PHA, and an Uncle PHA. Now as I went through my degrees and becoming a student of Prince Hall freemasonry. In search of truth. I felt a change where my ritual was not just a book with words, but a guide of how to live in Harmony. Prince Hall was a civil rights advocate..for all. If we really used and lived by what we know to be true in our hearts what a world this would be. I first became a mason in my heart. Years after my raising, the ritual became or rather touched my heart. The words came to life and left a unmovable stamp on my heart. I love Freemasonry I'm not perfect still rough, but one day I will become perfect. It may not be here on earth, but let my works be the true testament of my striving for perfection.


Bro. TL Wilson,MM
Clarence C. Kittrell # 149(PHA)
MWPHGL Jurisdiction of PA
Philadelphia, PA
www.princehall-pa.org/


----------



## cjvance (Aug 16, 2013)

I joined because I wanted to better my self I just started my journey and haveing fun while I'm on it and loving it 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## ericmps (Aug 26, 2013)

I wanted to join for my love of history (it's my major) and because my dad is a Freemason. I have always looked up to my dad and with some research on masonry I decided to petition. I have worked my way to MM status by the end of this summer and I have loved everything about it.




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SteveR (Aug 27, 2013)

I believe the reasons vary as much as the brothers that come into lodge.

If I had to pinpoint a couple of reasons, though, I would say to belong to something ancient that is bigger than yourself, and to discover our true purpose for walking on this sacred earth.

That doesn't sum up every brother, but in some sense, most brothers relate to the above.


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 28, 2013)

I joined because my Dad was a Mason and for no other reason, he never talked about the Masons to me and when I would ask he would say I tell u when ur old enough and get initiated, he was a fine man and I wanted to be just like him, now that I am a Mason u can think of a million reasons why I want to be one but u have to start somewhere and that's a heart!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. ricardo hardy (Aug 31, 2013)

I became a Freemason nov.27, 1994 and it is the second best decision I have ever made. The first was making Jesus my personal savior. When I am not reading my Bible or praying or praising my God, I am into my Masonic study. It is the only other thing I have found that teaches the same moral principals that l found with my God. It is not a religion, but its teachings keep you " on the square"


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 31, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Maybe it's because I read books like "Bowling Alone", but I knew that the Freemasons would be no way at all to obtain "wealth and power" in the present day. Maybe 150 years ago, maybe, but certainly not any time during my lifetime.
> 
> I sought out the Masons because my weakest area is in face-to-face communication. I dislike and distrust the spoken word, specifically because it is so easily manipulable in ways that the written word is not. Lie with nintqnejnq. voice, and you will be believed because you say it, it's goqqeqne, and people care more about how you say it than what y++.!!11!wwwwaew++
> 5aawaqsw1ou say. Lie i+
> ...


hqEfx

8-

?+$65-##1331+59@?hn
iiiq Eqqq813#622+4+4%131?331;;2+2&1701*6411?56212?65.4158z


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 31, 2013)

Crap sorry about that guys pocket posting ....SMH....LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol I was starting to think that this guy is way over my head, Thanks for letting me us know lol!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## richardcoffey48@yahoo.com (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you become a Mason??? 

Sent from my ME173X using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 10, 2013)

richardcoffey48@yahoo.com said:


> How do you become a Mason???


Find a Lodge nearby and ask. The Grand Lodge for your state should have a locator on their website.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 12, 2013)

Every man in my family was a mason besides my dad and i joined the lodge all the men in my family before me joined 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bmac (Sep 13, 2013)

Well for me, I was intrique when I was attending my grandfather's funeral.  They came in and did the burial rites for him.  It took me a while to join, because I was not of the right age.  But now I have been seeking more light every since.


----------



## Steve1mufc (Sep 13, 2013)

Want to be one ask one. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother (Sep 14, 2013)

I wanted to cook dinner, wash dishes, and mow the lodge grounds.  Lol.

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 14, 2013)

Brother said:


> I wanted to cook dinner, wash dishes, and mow the lodge grounds.  Lol.
> 
> Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
> Haggai Chapter 53
> ...



The real secret of Freemasonry lol


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 14, 2013)

Brother said:


> I wanted to cook dinner, wash dishes, and mow the lodge grounds.  Lol.



Service through labor.  Service through love.  The conundrum of a mundane path to the divine becoming a divine path to the mundane.  A certain point within a circle and all that stuff.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2014)

TBenson said:


> For me... It was two fold. I wanted to be a better man... Also wanted to be around like minded individuals.
> 
> Lodge 28. Painesville Ohio


This pretty much sums it up for me too.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2014)

llscottjr said:


> To become a even better man, after becoming a United States Marine.
> 
> Bro Scott


Semper Fi fellow Marine.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 24, 2014)

I shampooed all the carpets, vacuumed the whole lodge and mopped the downstairs just cause i wanted to!! Ooops did i reveal a secret!!


----------

